# AD22VF mounting hardware



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
If I were to go to a parts yard and they got the calipers i need. I understand that I need the arm it mounts to as well? Anyone care to specify? Whats the difference besides size of this arm and the arm on my B14?

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you get them from a junkyard just pull the bracket that the caliper attaches to along with it.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

most junk yards pull the claiper and mounting arm together.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The place I found wants
$35 for the caliper
$15 for the arm.
Thats $50 a side.
This is from a 93 NX2000 w/abs 2.0L and T-top. No stamping of AD22VF though. ANd no note of being made in Japan. But since its a 2.0L and a t-top I'm going to assume that its the right kind.
However I'm having issues getting it to canada.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

ARRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DEAD HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3430&highlight=mounting+arm

It is barely covered. And I did search /\/\ But it didn't help. Besides, you know me and asking big brake questions. I've had all the parts for quite a while now but I'm having trouble getting the calipers themselves. It costs too much to buy from the dealer, and several junk yards have them for assorted prices. Its just a matter of whether the guy on the phone knows what i'm talking about. Since I don't entirely know either, even though I've participated in every AD22VF thread on this board since it was created, I figured I"d just ask. 
Its better to ask a direct question and get a direct answer then make an educated guess about mysteries in other threads. Especially when it comes to spending money.

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth,
Have you ever seen AD22VFs? Look at the new thread I created.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup,
I have. 
Anyway, So I ordered the brake calipers (finally its only been a year) off this guy who had a recked-one-year-ago 93 nx2000 wABS 2.0L w/t-top.
It was $115 total (maybe ther'll be some bad pads too, but I'm not going to use those anyway) shipped to NJ. I'll go down for July 4th weekend to pick them up, and install them first thing when I get back.

Seth


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

d00d seth i ordered mine out of canada and had them sent to the states...
O

edit: im such a nice guy
http://www.global4autoparts.com/Shipping Info.htm


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I see your issue is resolved but you made claims that are incorrect and I FEEL THE NEED, THE NEED TO CORRECT.



> I understand that I need the arm it mounts to as well? Anyone care to specify?


Duh. That's the torque member. The part you DON'T GET if you don't order LOADED calipers.



> Whats the difference besides size of this arm and the arm on my B14?


Size is *ENTIRELY* the difference. The AD22 caliper will physically bolt to the AD18 torque member but the caliper will then rub the AD22 rotor.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *
> The part you DON'T GET if you don't order LOADED calipers.
> *


Interesting,
I thought loaded calipers meant 'comes with pads'. I also assumed that calipers would come with the torque member.

Youre right that it is no longer an issue since I got the calipers, but it may be helpful to someone else.

Seth

P.S. I wonder if I, or anyone else, can find something about AD22VF's that hasn't been covered yet. Maybe they should get thier own section..Ha ha.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I thought loaded calipers meant 'comes with pads'. I also assumed that calipers would come with the torque member.
> 
> Youre right that it is no longer an issue since I got the calipers, but it may be helpful to someone else.
> 
> Seth *


okay, i tried a search for "AD22VF", "NX2000", "NX2000 brake upgrade", "NX2000 brakes" and i'm still at a loss. i went to http://www.global4autoparts.com/ and clicked on "replacement parts" and navigated to the nx2000 brakes page. then, i see all this "loaded, unloaded, semi-loaded, caliper kit, yadadadad..."
here's the page:
http://webepc.wrencheadpro.com/cgi-bin/sewse?/u/www/webepc.com/cmm/scripts/epc10.cmm+global41

so here's my question: for a ga16de car (91-94) what parts would i need to do this swap? searching all the different threads only confused me since each thread says different things such as mounting bracket and torque arm (are these the same thing?  ) so if anyone could please just lay it all out on the table without telling me to search or calling me a n00b or any other b.s. like that. thank you!

-bryan


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

caliper w/'mounting arm'. There are a few names for it and each yard will say something different.
As for loaded calipers, those come with pads. If you want racing pads or something along the lines, don't get loaded.

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well since i can't find a junk yard with an nx2000 i was gonna go ahead and order new/remanufactured parts. does the "loaded, unloaded..." come with the mounting arm?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You would have to ask the place. 'Most' times they do. If you are paying $90 or so for the loaded caliper you can expect it. If you are paying $50 make sure to check.

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

okay, thanks seth.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No Problem,
THe only reason I say this is because my AD22VF's were advertised for $35 each used (with the old pads in them off a wrecked NX), I said does it come with the 'mounts' and they said, 'oh the arm',
I said 'well the part that attaches the caliper to the car',
they said, 'oh, well if you want that too, its $15 more'.
So I ended up paying $50 a side.

Seth


----------

